# Get Typed in Less Than 5 Minutes (and Help Me Out in the Process) :)



## LiminalBeing (May 3, 2017)

I got typed INTJ. 
Interesting test, though I would say I'm confused about the part in relation to understanding why something works for the sake of it and the part on focusing purely on its application. I have a tendency to understand it in order to access its applicability and then proceed to understand it fully, for troubleshooting when using it.


----------

